# Garmin echomap Kartenmaterial gesucht



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2017)

So wie es I'm thema steht.welche Karten benutzt Ihr?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap Kartenmaterial gesucht*

Ich hab auf meinem Echomap 92SV derzeit nur die Basiskarte, die man bei Garmin kostenlos downloaden (Quickdraw-Start heißt sie ungefähr) kann, geladen.
Wenn man zufällig erfährt, daß es sie gibt und danach auf der Garminseite sucht findet man sie.

Deren Qualität ist jedoch leider hundsmiserabel und wirft kein gutes Licht auf eine Firma, die primär mit Navigation ihr Geld verdient.#d
Ufer bzw. Inseln sind teilweise 50m und mehr von der Realität versetzt.

Im Moment arbeite ich also nur mit meinen selbstgeloggten Daten.
Ging bisher, da ich bisher fast ausschließlich in meinem kleinen Hausfjord unterwegs war.
Für größere Touren werde ich aber über eine Kaufkarte kaum herumkommen.

Meines Wissens laufen auf Garmin nur die hauseigenen BlueChart Karten.
Insofern beantwortet sich Deine Frage also eigentlich von selbst...

Sollte ich da falsch liegen und es sollte doch möglich sein, Karten anderer Anbieter nutzen zu können, würde es mich freuen, eines besseren belehrt zu werden!


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap Kartenmaterial gesucht*

Ja, da liegst Du völlig richtig. Es gibt zwar neben den Garmin Bluechart Karten auch kostenlose aus dem Open Seamap Programm aber richtig brauchbar sind die nicht. Ich verwende ausschließlich Bluechart G2 oder G2 Vision Karten und finde es gibt nichts besseres, schon alleine deshalb weil die Angelkarten (bathymetrische Karten) die Unterwasser-strukturen hervorragend darstellen.  Ich wundere mich allerdings etwas über die Bereitschaft des ein oder anderen, dafür Geld auszugeben zu müssen. Das ist um so unverständlicher als der Kostenfaktor im Vergleich zu den Anschaffungspreis des Echolotes fast gegen Null geht, wenn man die Angebote der Bucht nutzt, die i.d.R. prima funktionieren.
Übrigens darf es als Vorteil für den Anwender angesehen werden, dass Geräte und Seekarten aus einer Hand kommen. Da kann keiner die Schuld hin und herschieben, wenn etwas nicht so läuft, wie es soll.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap Kartenmaterial gesucht*

Leider arbeitet Garmin nicht mehr mit Navionics zusammen

Letztes Jahr konnte man jedenfalls noch mit dessen Karten arbeiten.

Jedenfalls hat Navionics im Jahr 2015 sonar live fuer Garmin nutzer bereit gestellt.
Ist live sonar aufzeichnungen,was man spaeter am pc mit wegpunkten makieren kann.

Jetzt sind Sie sich nicht mehr gruen und ich verliere hoechstwahrscheinlich diese funktion sollte ich das dez update downloaden.

Kleiner tip. Man kann Garmin kartenmaterial auf eBay kaufen das kopiert ist. Laeuft jedenfalls genauso gut wie das original allerdings wesentlich guenstiger. Navionics und c map geht das nicht


----------

